

Empowering Your Team - cwan
http://www.avc.com/a_vc/2010/01/empowering-your-team.html

======
RiderOfGiraffes
Why not post the link to the interview itself:
<http://www.nytimes.com/2010/01/31/business/31corner.html>

The guidelines say:

    
    
      > Please submit the original source. If a blog
      > post reports on something they found on another
      > site, submit the latter.
    

( from <http://ycombinator.com/newsguidelines.html> )

